# Instruments



## Aredhel (May 9, 2002)

I have a question. What happened to the dwarves instruments after they left? And how did they bring them to Bag End when it doesn't say that they did?


----------



## wonko (May 9, 2002)

if i remember correctly (not likely) they brought them with them... i think i remember them playing them somewhere on the journey... not sure


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 10, 2002)

If I remember correctly, they had them next to their walking sticks and hoods in the hall. I'm not sure what they did with them when they left Bag End. I doubt they made it to the Lonely Mountains with them.


----------



## Legolam (May 10, 2002)

Maybe the goblins kept them??? Or they were left at Rivendell?


----------



## Shadowfax (May 11, 2002)

How far did they travel before they got to Bilbo's? 'Cause they have viols as big as themselves, and I can't imagine hauling those around. Also, some of them had clarinets, which are the absolute worst (no, wait, oboes are) instruments to play outside, as the moisture in the air makes the wood shrink and swell.


----------



## Ice Man (May 14, 2002)

Well, considering that they were with Gandalf, carrying the insturments must have not been the most difficult task of all. I presume Gandalf could have easily cast a spell to aid them in their carrying the instruments, maybe he could have made them lighter than they were, or maybe smaller than they were.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 14, 2002)

While he was at it, he should have made the whole company lighter and then they could have floated over to the Lonely Mountian.


----------



## Theoden (Jun 1, 2002)

I think they had them with them when they came to Bag End.


----------



## My_Precious (Jun 2, 2002)

I remember that when Bilbo woke up dwarves have already left. During the journey it didn't say anything about the instruments, but they had ponies...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm rereading the Hobbit and I came across an interesting passage. It's on page 202.


> It was a weary journey, and a quite and stealthy one. There was no laughter or song or sound of harps, and the pride and hopes which had stirred in their hearts at the singing of old songs by the lake died away to a plodding gloom.


So, it appears that they either had their instruments with them (and didn't play them) or they were given new ones at the lake town.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 5, 2002)

No offence but do you really need to know that? I mean maybe you are analysing it a little bit too much?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 5, 2002)

This is a place for discussing Tolkien and his literary works. Just because you don't feel it's important doesn't mean everyone else doesn't either.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 6, 2002)

sorry , was in a bit of a mood when I posted that , but it just semmed to analyse it a bit too much


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 6, 2002)

I think talking about whether or not the dwarves took their instruments with them is a good discussion. It beats the hundreds of "Who is the hottest" threads. At least this discussion has some literary basis to it.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 6, 2002)

y are you saying that to me ? have I ever posted in them? Im just saying maybe we are overanaylseing and no longer revelling in the magic of LOTR


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 9, 2002)

I think they bought new ones in somewhere and also Gamil, I am reading the Hobbit again also and I just finished the chapter with that quote. And what they meant in that quote was the singing and music playing of their fans from Lake Town and they missed it, or at least I think.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 10, 2002)

Aw, you are correct Nain. I wonder if they lost their instruments when they lost their ponies and most of their provisions when they were nabbed by orcs in the Misty Mountain.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 13, 2002)

> "Now for some music!" said Thorin. "Bring out the instruments!"
> Kili and Fili rushed for their bags and brought back little fiddles; Dori, Nori, and Ori brought out flutes from somewhere inside their coats; Bombur produced a drum from the hall; Bifur and Bofur went out too, and came back with clarinets that they had left among the walking-sticks Dwalin and Balin said: "Excuse me, I left mine in the porch!" "Just bring mine in with you," said Thorin. They came back with viols as big as themselves, and with Thorin’s harp wrapped in a green cloth. It was a beautiful gold-en harp, and when Thorin struck it the music began all at once, so sudden and sweet that Bilbo forgot everything else, and was swept away into dark lands under strange moons, far over The Water and very far from his hobbit-hole under The Hill.



Realistically, they would have needed a great deal of space to carry such large items on a long journey such as this. Though it must be said that they would also need some form of entertainment along the way. I beleive they did take their instruments with them; packed upon the ponies they had acquired for the journey;



> Just then all the others came round the corner of the road from the village. They were on ponies, and each pony was slung about with all kinds of baggages, packages, parcels, and paraphernalia. There was a very small pony, apparently for Bilbo.



But, the fact remains that the Dwarves lost all their ponies, packs and packages when they were caught by the Goblins in the cave;



> The ponies were already there huddled in a corner; and there were all the baggages and packages lying broken open, and being rummaged by goblins, and smelt by goblins, and fingered by goblins, and quarreled over by goblins. I am afraid that was the last they ever saw of those excellent little ponies, including a jolly sturdy little white fellow that Elrond had lent to Gandalf, since his horse was not suitable for the mountain-paths. For goblins eat horses and ponies and donkeys (and other much more dreadful things), and they are always hungr



However, they did manage to retrieve instruments from the Dragons Hoard in the mountain, as this is the only other reference to them playing instruments again, much much later;



> Then the dwarves themselves brought forth harps and instruments regained from the hoard, and made music to soften his mood;



Although the people of Dale sang and played music when it was confirmed that the Dwarves would return to the mountain to reclaim it, there is no suggestion that the Dwarves actually played music at this time. The only time thereafter is when they are able to search hoard of Smaug and Fili and Kili managed to find beuatifully strung golden harps, which it says, remained in tune.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 13, 2002)

No, that was not the last time, they also played music here. This is on pg.263.



> _Originally from The Hobbit _
> * Then the dwarves themselves brought forth harps and instruments that remained from the hoard, and made music to soften his mood;but their song was not as elvish song, and was much like the song they sung long before in Bilbo's little hobbit-hole
> *


And in the end they probably kept those intruments.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 13, 2002)

> No, that was not the last time, they also played music here. This is on pg.263.



I must have missed that bit in my post prior to yours.........let me just read it again!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, Take your time. Man I'm glad I just finished it again. It's funny when I first read The Hobbit(way back). I imagined hobbits as frogs like the one from Starfox.lollolololololololololololol


----------



## Ancalagon (Jul 15, 2002)

> Ok, Take your time.



One of us is obviously missing something here in relation to my original post regarding the playing of instruments, and, as you can see I have not made any amendments to my original post. Therefore, this can only mean I must have included the reference you say I missed out!!!!!!


_Posted by Nain Ironfoot;_ 
No, that was not the last time, they also played music here. This is on pg.263. 


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally from The Hobbit 
Then the dwarves themselves brought forth harps and instruments that remained from the hoard, and made music to soften his mood;but their song was not as elvish song, and was much like the song they sung long before in Bilbo's little hobbit-hole 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


And in the end they probably kept those intruments.


----------



## Chymaera (Jul 20, 2002)

When I think of dwarves playing instruments, what comes to mind first is Disney's Snow White and the Seven Dwarves. Each played their own instrument.

Tolkein published 'The Hobbit' in '37 and Disney released 'Snow White' in December '37. Coincidence, Scandel! This is the root of Tolkeins long known hatered of all things Disney.


----------

